# Honda HS724TA and 724WAsnow clearence



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been looking at these models to replace my old Yamaha track drive. I want to stay with the tracks, but I noticed that the TA has a lower bucket height (16.5 vs 20.1) and the auger, impeller and impeller tunnel are proportionately smaller. The specs say that it moves slightly less snow per hour. I think that either one is adequate for me, but I was curious as to why the difference. Anyone know? The Yamaha had a 4" removable height extension, that I think would fit the Honda. I saved it and may adapt it if there isn't an overload problem or something like that. Any information is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a curiosity, but maybe a Honda dealer could tell you. Looking at the Honda Power Equipment site, the wheeled version is capable of moving 46.3 tons per hour and the tracked version 50.7 tons per hour, so the tracked version has an edge despite the lower clearing height.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the reply. I did ask a couple of dealers about it and they couldn't give me any kind of sensible answer. All the specs that I've seen (including Honda's printed brochure)agree with the website snow moving amounts,giving the TA the edge, EXCEPT the owners manual spec page which shows TA at 42 tons/hr vs WA at 46 tons per hr. ???? I'm thinking that maybe because the track model digs into banks more instead of riding up, they open up the top of the auger housing more allowing the snow to drop down onto the auger as it undercuts the bank.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Honda HS622 track drive myself. I don't know what the auger housing height is right off hand, but I know the whole machine sits really low, and it has on occasion burrowed itself right into, and through snow banks. I've had it since 1999, and I'm really satisfied with the HS622. It's a direct drive unit and has no belts to deal with. Only issue I have is that it only has two forward speeds, and seems too slow at times for clearing light snow falls. It's no longer available here in the U.S., but is in Canada where they list it as suitable for both residential and commercial use.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

I talked to Honda Customer service this morning. At first the rep said he'd never heard of any of this, but I got him to look at his own brochure and he said "oh yeah, you're right". After more prodding on my part he found some information that explained why the smaller intake track drive moved more snow. The auger and impeller on the track drive turn faster-simple as that. It might have something to do with the gearing for the tracks, or the chassis design for the track drive requires the impeller and tunnel to be made smaller and they compensate by increasing the speed. I don't know, but at least I got some kind of an answer to share.


----------

